
Printing Money - saadalem
https://neal.fun/printing-money/
======
tptacek
This is fun, but Amazon and Walmart's revenue are sort of misleading, since
they obviously don't get to keep most of it.

~~~
TimTheTinker
One could argue that personal income is also a kind of "revenue", since much
of it is spent on taxes, cost of living, etc. I think the two are analogous.

~~~
tylerl
Say I was a freelance salesman. I buy and sell expensive things that I can't
afford. I line up the deal and make it happen. This month it's a cruise ship.
It costs $500 million from the manufacturer in Amsterdam, but I can get a
client in Dubai to pay $504 million delivered. I get a short term-loan which
costs me $200k, plus short-term insurance for $400k. I buy the boat where it
is for asking price, and pay $2.7mil to deliver it to the customer.

I made $700k on the deal, not bad. I _moved_ more than half a billion. The
_revenue_ number is huge but mostly irrelevant from my personal perspective.
Almost all of it was money that was never mine, that I never made.

~~~
TimTheTinker
Yeah, your example stretches my analogy far past its breaking point. You’re
right, revenue can be a pretty meaningless number. But where costs are
relatively fixed, it can be helpful.

In the case of companies, it can also show how much of the market a company
has captured (when revenue == sales).

------
sarthakjshetty
This is really cool! Can you explain how you factored the velocity and also
how the backend works here?

~~~
TheDong
The velocity is the actual speed you're earning money.

The time it takes to earn one dollar at that wage is the time it takes for one
dollar to scroll off the screen.

$7.25 an hour means you earn a dollar every 8 minutes, so it takes about 8
mintues for one dollar on the top row to disappear off the side.

If you look at the code for the site, it's not obfuscated, so you can see all
the math:

    
    
        speed={this.perHour(7.25)}
        ....
        perHour(amount) {
            return amount / 60 / 60;
        }
        ....
        let offset = (1/dollarsPerRow * dollarWidth * speed * Date.now()/1000) % dollarWidth;
    

Those are the key bits.

Also, there is no backend. It's all written in frontend react. Again, it's not
obfuscated, you can poke around easily enough.

~~~
thulecitizen
So fun when it’s all our there to learn from.

I can’t wait for the web to be an archive of torrented Git-versioned
repositories à la Ceptr.org.

------
thulecitizen
“ …today, a tiny minority of people and corporate interests across the world
are accumulating vast wealth and power from rental income, not only from
housing and land but from a range of other assets, natural and created.
‘Rentiers’ of all kinds are in unparalleled ascendancy and the neo-liberal
state is only too keen to oblige their greed.

Rentiers derive income from ownership, possession or control of assets that
are scarce or artificially made scarce. Most familiar is rental income from
land, property, mineral exploitation or financial investments, but other
sources have grown too. They include the income lenders gain from debt
interest; income from ownership of ‘intellectual property’ (such as patents,
copyright, brands and trademarks); capital gains on investments; ‘above
normal’ company profits (when a firm has a dominant market position that
allows it to charge high prices or dictate terms); income from government
subsidies; and income of financial and other intermediaries derived from
third-party transactions.”

\- Prof. Guy Standing, The Corruption of Capitalism: Why Rentiers Thrive and
Work Does Not Pay

------
bentcorner
Slightly unrelated, but the scrolling effects remind me of
[https://www.testufo.com/](https://www.testufo.com/) (motion tests)

------
gcj
Any change we can get the source of it?

I'm interested in how you did the animations

------
nojvek
The US deficit is growing at an insane rate. So does military spending.

What’s gonna happen if this is left unchecked for another few election cycles
?

Like how fucked are we?

~~~
thulecitizen
Honestly, I don’t believe the current systems can deal with the complexity.
Like, it’s an unsolvable shitshow until we start using better tools.

[https://medium.com/metacurrency-project/the-future-of-
govern...](https://medium.com/metacurrency-project/the-future-of-governance-
is-not-governments-9c894e17b1cd)

